# Warning: SBC Dish 522 deal



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I have seen many reports at other sites, also on the satellite related newgroups that SBC Dish customers who take 522 deal are getting double charge for there DVR Fee. Instead of paying 4.99 DVR fee plus 4.99 rental fee, they are paying 9.98 dvr fee plus the 4.99 rental fee. Some customers that got the SBC Dish deal are not having this problem but alot of other people who seem to have a 522 by it self or a 522 with 311 seem to be facing this problem ... So far no one been able to get dish to correct the billing. One person posted in the news groups that it was double the fee as there are two tuners and it services two televisions. So if you are in a SBC serviced area be careful before taking them up on this deal. Also I would like to hear from people here if they have the 522 under SBC/Dish deal and what they are paying for there DVR aka VOD fees.


----------



## TON (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe these people are just seeing the 1st bill which has two months worth of programing on it? Also besides providing the equipment and the programing E* has nothing to do with these accounts. SBC is doing it all from billing to technical support.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Telephone companies overcharging??? Neeevvveeerr happens....


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

stonecold said:


> I have seen many reports at other sites, also on the satellite related newgroups that SBC Dish customers who take 522 deal are getting double charge for there DVR Fee. Instead of paying 4.99 DVR fee plus 4.99 rental fee, they are paying 9.98 dvr fee plus the 4.99 rental fee.


Is it because they don't have the 522 connected to a phone line? I was told that I had to keep my 522 connected to the phone line or I'd be charged an extra $4.98 fee per month which is what seems to be happening in what you described.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Link said:


> Is it because they don't have the 522 connected to a phone line? I was told that I had to keep my 522 connected to the phone line or I'd be charged an extra $4.98 fee per month which is what seems to be happening in what you described.


I dont know but I will mention it on the sites where I saw people complaining. 
For the guy who mention the whole two month billing no hte bills did not reflect the standard 2 month billing on the first bill


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Let's get the fees correct. The DISH Video on Demand fee is $4.98. The mirroring fee is $4.99, the fee mentioned of $9.98 is two mirroring fees not two DVOD fees.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

SBC is to telephone what Comcrap is to cable. I would expect no less from either one of them.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Actually, I found that pricing and CS improved after SBC took over Pac Bell. I like their all-in-one billing, as well.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

boba it was listed on the bill scans tha tI have seen 9.98 vod charge.


----------

